
NodeUp episode 121: peer-to-peer Web deep dive - tbv
http://nodeup.com/onehundredtwentyone
======
pfraze
This was fun, second podcast I've done. (Learning process for sure.) We talked
about a lot of different technical details, which should be interesting but
it's pretty dense. I pulled out a clip that gives a high level overview if
you're looking for something quicker to digest
[https://soundcloud.com/pfrazee/nodeup-
the-p2p-web](https://soundcloud.com/pfrazee/nodeup-the-p2p-web)

